# Good music for late evening



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Chopin's Nocturnes are playing right now, though I am not so sure how night-friendly it really is, haha. But definitely not as mentally intensive or loud as other pieces I have.

What are some music pieces that you play for the evening?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If your starting point is the Chopin Nocturnes (which I love) but you want less intense

Mendelssohn - Songs Without Words
Probably the Grieg Lyric Pieces, but I don't know them as well
I also like guitar and lute performances/transcriptions of Baroque works


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> If your starting point is the Chopin Nocturnes (which I love) but you want less intense
> 
> Mendelssohn - Songs Without Words
> Probably the Grieg Lyric Pieces, but I don't know them as well
> I also like *guitar and lute performances/transcriptions of Baroque works*


Good taste lol. I love them too.

E.g. the violin partitas transcribed for the classical guitar. I will have a check at Felix's songs w/o words, thanks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


The video is not available. I was thinking more along the lines of solo instrumental music (piano, or strings in the lower registers). Probably from the Romantic period.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

quietfire said:


> The video is not available. I was thinking more along the lines of solo instrumental music (piano, or strings in the lower registers). Probably from the Romantic period.


well at least the Title has sleeping in it, as in Sleeping in a Jar


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


If this is romantic, I wonder how Mrs Eddie feels about that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> If this is romantic, I wonder how Mrs Eddie feels about that?


Wait till your heard to version with Lyrics


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whether it is early morning or late evening, I listen to solo Bach, especially the Unaccompanied Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas.
They give me peace and provide a purpose for living in this increasingly cold and insane world, where machines have taken the place of face to face human contact.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Whether it is early morning or late evening, I listen to solo Bach, especially the Unaccompanied Solo Violin Sonatas and Partitas.
> They give me peace and provide a purpose for living in this increasingly cold and insane world, where machines have taken the place of face to face human contact.


I listen to Ehnes version, they are lovely. But I don't think it is good for me to listen to in the late evening as it is, how should I say it, quite dense in information.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

quietfire said:


> I listen to Ehnes version, they are lovely. But I don't think it is good for me to listen to in the late evening as it is, how should I say it, quite dense in information.


The sonority of the cello in the Cello Suites is a more natural fit for me.

The Mozart Clarinet Quintet (and most of the Brahms Clarinet Quintet) would also work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

quietfire said:


> I listen to Ehnes version, they are lovely. But I don't think it is good for me to listen to in the late evening as it is, how should I say it, quite dense in information.


Then just listen to the beautiful slow movements of Unaccompanied Violin Sonata No. 2 and Sonata No. 3; perhaps the Sarabande movements from the Keyboard Partitas. They will transport you to a different planet....one that is a lot better than this one.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would prefer violin pieces over piano pieces. Any violin solos or sonatas in the classical era will be fine. Of course....with a glass or whiskey.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, here are a couple of obvious choices. Mozart's _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ and Brahms' _Wiegenlied: Guten Abend, gute Nacht_. The Mozart would probably work if you're looking for a bit of a boost in the evening. I always find Mozart to be very refreshing when I need a bit of a boost. The Brahms' piece would probably work if you're looking to wind down before going to sleep!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

This might be a little out of left field, but I'd say Takemitsu.

Perfect if you're up late, alone, savoring the tranquility.


----------



## andresg (Mar 21, 2017)

some suggestions:

OFFENBACH - Barcarolle
BRUCH - Violin Concerto - Adagio
DVORAK - Slavonik Dance No. 12
SCHUMANN - Traumerei
GRIEG - Sigurd Jorsalfar - Borghild's Dream
DEBUSSY - La plus que lente
TELEMANN - Concerto for 3 violins in F - Largo


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Something soothing and chamberish! Bach or Schubert! Maybe even something played on a Cello as it is a calming and stress-busting instrument!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Then just listen to the beautiful slow movements of Unaccompanied Violin Sonata No. 2 and Sonata No. 3; perhaps the Sarabande movements from the Keyboard Partitas. *They will transport you to a different planet....one that is a lot better than this one.*


That good huh. I will try them


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Britten Serenade.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini: String sonatas.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

isorhythm said:


> This might be a little out of left field, but I'd say Takemitsu.
> 
> Perfect if you're up late, alone, savoring the tranquility.


Gave a listen on Youtube last night. Superb stuff!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally I listen to the same music during the day as at night. I'm always daydreaming.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

This with a glass of tequila....I miss those evenings.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I always listen to Mahler 7 at night! Just as the sun is about to set. For really late night listening, I go for Rachmaninov's Vespers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anything fairly quiet and contemplative:

Bach Keyboard Partitas, Cello Suites, Solo Violin Sonatas but not the Partitas.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I find Schubert's lieder quite relaxing, and Faure's requiem


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I highly do not recommend Bartok's Music for Strings Percussion & Celesta.

Hide the kids!!!!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I highly do not recommend Bartok's Music for Strings Percussion & Celesta.
> 
> Hide the kids!!!!


Bartok might be good if you have to stay up all night to finish a project. That kind of music (along with lots of Red Bull) got me through many all-nighters in college. That was 15 years ago when I was young and crazy - I'm now a boring adult who tries to avoid sugar, caffeine, all-nighters and Bartok's percussive pieces. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Bartok might be good if you have to stay up all night to finish a project. That kind of music (along with lots of Red Bull) got me through many all-nighters in college. That was 15 years ago when I was young and crazy - I'm now a boring adult who tries to avoid sugar, caffeine, all-nighters and Bartok's percussive pieces. :lol:


Boring? No. You've "mellowed".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> I find Schubert's lieder quite relaxing, and Faure's requiem


I agree with this suggestion.:angel:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Most things by Morton Feldman. Solo piano works, piano/string quartet..... very peaceful, yet with interest.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Also: anything by Hildegard von Bingen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> Most things by Morton Feldman. Solo piano works, piano/string quartet..... very peaceful, yet with interest.


Each his/ her own taste I guess, I think this would bring me a divorce.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

"Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune" can be a very exotic and relaxing massage to my senses after a long tiring day at work. I can even almost smell the perfume of flowers where (in my mind) the faune is taking his nap. Love Debussy's music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

quietfire said:


> That good huh. I will try them


Listen to them before you leave. It may change your mind!! 

Hope you stay!!


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

jdec said:


> "Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune" can be a very exotic and relaxing massage to my senses after a long tiring day at work. I can even almost smell the perfume of flowers where (in my mind) the faune is taking his nap. Love Debussy's music.


Almost any Debussy, really.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pierrot said:


> Almost any Debussy, really.


Just the right phrase. :cheers:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Each his/ her own taste I guess, I think this would bring me a divorce.


Ha! ...........................


----------

